# This year at Universal Halloween Horror Nights 2012!!!



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

one of the themes there doing is Silent Hill! 

http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/hollywood/2012/teaser/


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea saw that the other night. Ive gone the last 3 years and was pretty pleased, also looking forward to this years but silent hill ? I feel they could of come up with a better maze then that, in my opp its old and not up to date. I've heard walking dead may be a maze and iam really really hoping for a trick r treat maze but I doubt it. We are going on the 13th, what date do u plan to attend ?


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh man! Oh man!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

My daughter and I go to Halloween Horror Night every year. I look forward to it all year long. 

Silent Hill should be a dandy.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Silent Hill is awesome love the games and the film. This is a cool theme


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't wait! look forward to it every year. makes working there worth while during the rest of the year  Just hoping this year they switch it up a little instead of repeating a maze they had the year before. because it seems theyve done that for the past few years. this past halloween they repeated the House of 1000 Corpses maze. And the year before they repeated the Saw maze. I prefer seeing more of a mix. But we shall see! Still can't wait. We'll keep you guys informed as we find everything out


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

Not sure on what day yet i'm gonna go.. and as a treat I'll let you know tomorrow because there going to make another announcement for what to expect this year for Halloween Horror Nights... my GF works there and gives me the scoop!! I'm applying to become a scare-actor to work in the House of Horror! and its year round and being a haunter you couldn't ask for anything more


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

UPDATE. It was confirmed today that The Walking Dead will be one of the maze themes for this year!! I am beyon excited for this one


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes Walking Dead should be amazing! Man I want a excorcist and Trick R treat Theme !!!!!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll be the newbie who asks, what is this Halloween Horror Night?


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

I.was not impressed with uhhn.... I went two yrs ago and I paid for the express pass thing and felt that I wasted my time.. I had more fun walking around the different themes scare zones. I actually had more fun at disney, but thats cause I knew that it wasnt going to try its hardest to scare me..


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Tix went in sale today. Got our front of line passes. Cant wait for texas chainsaw!!


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

So guess where I went today....
Toured a new house at HHN Orlando. Son won a facebook contest and I got to be his plus 1.
The house is called Gothic, a cathedral under renovation. However something has disturbed the inhabitants. 
Do you like gargoyles, hope they like you.
The cathedral is constructed in sound stage 20, where you can appreciate the soaring view (a hint). 
There are some very good effects in the house, but I really don't want to spoil it for you. 
We also had a chance to chat and ask questions of HHN designers, Patrick Braillard and Kim Gromoll 
Universal is going to be releasing more info on this year's houses at midnight tonight, including this one. 
A very cool way to spend the day.


----------



## Brandi-Bobby Holderman (Sep 13, 2012)

My daughter is begging to go and she is 10. She has watched the youtube previews, she has seen Silent Hill, and The Walking Dead. What do yall think?


----------

